# Brown's Fish Camp/boat launch is being sold.



## Geezer

The lady, who owns Brown’s Fish Camp, has now decided to sell out & it is listed on Janet Coulter Realty in Milton for $1,200,000. Here is the link:

http://www.homefinder.com/FL/Milton/8188-Fish-Camp-Rd-126611088d

I spoke with Janet Coulter, who is very upset, because she & the owner really would like for the public to continue to be able to access the ramp, especially since it appears boaters could end up without a decent ramp on lower Yellow River. A proposal was submitted to the County and the State, providing an plan for enhancement of the property, with the hope that one or the other would be interested in purchasing it for public use. However, it seems that neither Santa Rosa or the State are very interested at this point. *However, they are still interested in collecting money each year for vehicle/boat trailer tags, fishing licenses & vessel registration fees.*


----------



## billyb

Write her a check Geezer. I found a beautiful spot for a sucker hole this morning. The only problem is that it is 10' deep now and will be much deeper this winter. Is this too deep?


----------



## Geezer

billyb said:


> Write her a check Geezer. I found a beautiful spot for a sucker hole this morning. The only problem is that it is 10' deep now and will be much deeper this winter. Is this too deep?


Actually, I was thinking that this would be a great opportunity for you. I won't mind paying your launch fee.

Regarding the sucker hole, the one I baited last year was about 11 1/2 feet deep, when I baited it. But, it didn't rain a lot most of the time I had it baited & it was only about 7.5 feet most of the time. What they call the community hole, at the mouth of Trawick Creek, is over 15 feet deep much of the time & a lot of sucker have been caught there. I heard they tore them up there last year. So I don't think the hole you have in mind is too deep.


----------



## billyb

I will split it with you. How about that? I wonder if the person who made an offer on The Fish Camp has closed yet.


----------



## sureicanfish

1.2 MILLION??? as in...MILLION??


----------



## sureicanfish

Are they going to lock it up now? The listing mentions 16k acres...how big is the place?


----------



## billyb

I think there is a lot more land included than just around the landing. Some of it is swamp though.


----------



## Spoolin Up

sure said:


> Are they going to lock it up now? The listing mentions 16k acres...how big is the place?


Says 81 acres. Prop 99℅ of it is wetlands/ not possible of being developed, unless you are putting a Walmart there 

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton

To get the county or state to jump on this spot for a public park/boat facility takes something called 'politics'. With very limited public access to the lower Yellow River and bay area this is an opportunity that should not be missed......but it will take public advocates as well as a politician or two to jump on the idea and push it along.

With counties putting together projects to spend BP (RESTORE ACT) and NRDA settlement money right now is the time to put a dog in the hunt. A project at Brown's should qualify if properly presented by the county committee that has been established to handle such things.... that is if it's not already too late to get an application considered. 

That's how it worked over here in Walton County. We had public advocates and a County Commissioner champion plus an excellent county grant writer. This was actually before the BP settlement came along. State and county funding got the job done. 

Something to think about!

Just my 2 cents! 





Geezer said:


> The lady, who owns Brown’s Fish Camp, has now decided to sell out & it is listed on Janet Coulter Realty in Milton for $1,200,000. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.homefinder.com/FL/Milton/8188-Fish-Camp-Rd-126611088d
> 
> I spoke with Janet Coulter, who is very upset, because she & the owner really would like for the public to continue to be able to access the ramp, especially since it appears boaters could end up without a decent ramp on lower Yellow River. A proposal was submitted to the County and the State, providing an plan for enhancement of the property, with the hope that one or the other would be interested in purchasing it for public use. However, it seems that neither Santa Rosa or the State are very interested at this point. *However, they are still interested in collecting money each year for vehicle/boat trailer tags, fishing licenses & vessel registration fees.*


----------



## Jquinn5611

1.2? I'll bet they'd take an even million......


----------



## Jason

I wonder ifin they'd take a rubber check!!!!


----------



## sureicanfish

think about it, if 657 people launched their boat their every single day for a year, it would be paid off!


----------



## JoeZ

It's 117 acres with maybe 10 of it being dry land. I don't see that working out real well for the salesperson.


----------



## DLo

If the county or state are interested in it they will let it linger out there in nobodywantsitville for a year or two to strengthen their negotiation position.


----------



## 82whaler

The island across from the camp is part of the land.


----------



## Realtor

this is one of those properties that will sell with the right offer.....


----------



## FishWalton

DLo said:


> If the county or state are interested in it they will let it linger out there in nobodywantsitville for a year or two to strengthen their negotiation position.


You are probably right. Even with positive public interest it seems to take forever for government to act on something like this. It all comes down to priorities, competing interest for public funds is always keen, and getting political ducks in a row. That's the system.

I mentioned the BP settlement. That's a huge windfall for each county, but then again everybody and their brother in each county is after that money. It can be used wisely for long term public benefit or it can be squandered with boondoggles. Time will tell.

A public park and boat access at Browns would certainly be a long term benefit for many decades. 

County and state officials may not have any interest today....but public interest can change that. 

Now, I've said enough on this issue. Have to get my gear ready to go chase reds and specks tomorrow.


----------



## nojerseydevil

sure said:


> 1.2 MILLION??? as in...MILLION??


American???


----------



## nojerseydevil

Jquinn5611 said:


> 1.2? I'll bet they'd take an even million......


Again, American???


----------



## Try'n Hard

GEEZERS
Million Dollar
Fish camp & Marina

Buy it and I will make you a nice blinking sign


----------



## Hardly Try'n

Try'n Hard said:


> GEEZERS
> Million Dollar
> Fish camp & Marina
> 
> Buy it and I will make you a nice blinking sign



...don't forget 
Billy "b"s low country BBQ and seafood restaurant


----------



## Geezer

Try'n Hard said:


> GEEZERS
> Million Dollar
> Fish camp & Marina
> 
> Buy it and I will make you a nice blinking sign


Ha, Ha. Good one.:no: I Wish I had that kind of money to spare. If I did, I would buy it, fix it up & let all PFF members launch for free.

If the County won't take over Brown's, they should at least make that mudhole at Hwy 87 into a decent ramp for public use, including running off that riff raff that hangs out under the bridge, drugging, drinking & throwing their trash everywhere.


----------



## CootCommander

especially since it appears boaters could end up without a decent ramp on lower Yellow River. 


This ramp is the biggest POS around. It needs to close until it gets fixed, I know Eddie English isnt complaining haha


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## barefoot

Realtor said:


> this is one of those properties that will sell with the right offer.....


 Jim, I agree.

The initial price is too high...commission fever set in here I think.
I think its worth probably between 750k = 850k...even that's a stretch.


----------



## Try'n Hard

If your buying it for business purposes you need to pay about $75,000 for it to work. Personal use - $350,000 tops


----------



## billyb

The last time I launched at The Fish Camp it said contract was pending. I wonder who bought it and if the deal has closed yet. Whoever it was they didn't pay near as much as what the people that owns Brown's are asking.


----------



## Magator

*The Fish Camp*



billyb said:


> The last time I launched at The Fish Camp it said contract was pending. I wonder who bought it and if the deal has closed yet. Whoever it was they didn't pay near as much as what the people that owns Brown's are asking.


Hi, I purchased The Fish Camp. Finally closed in November. It was a legal nightmare. I have to admit I didn't buy it to keep it open but because I wanted to retire there. So many people have come by and asked my family to keep it open that we have decided to give it a try. Cleaning the place up and out meant so many trips to the land fill that they know us by name. we have improved parking and put up a couple of lights for night fisherman. We hope to change the cabin into a bait shop and little general store but that might take a while. We have raised launch fees to $5.00 per day to help cover some of the improvement costs and try to make a dent in the cost of liability insurance. This year I think things will be pretty basic.


----------



## steeljw_86

Is this boat ramp still open I just moved to the area and want to try the yellow river

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish

Yes it is, 5 bucks, giant craters on the ramp so don't go back too far!


----------



## steeljw_86

Ok cool thanks alot

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMC

Is this the one at end of road?


----------



## sureicanfish

Yes


----------



## Swkator

Brown’s Fish Camp at the end of Ward Basin Road did not sell and is still open for boat launching. There are two land parcels included for a total of 117 acres. The land is zoned marina, camp ground. The owner owns the land on both sides of the road. The property is surrounded by government land and is an important and valuable resource for the preservation of Northwest Florida wetlands. Yes, the state should buy it but for unknown reasons seems to pass on it every year. The land was appraised and the owners are asking under appraised value.


----------



## billyb

If the state does not buy it no one else will. You would never make those payments from camping and launch fees.


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira

nojerseydevil said:


> Again, American???


Youre killing me, NJD. How about 1M Russian Rubles? I'd look that up, but I'm too lazy.


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira

CootCommander said:


> I know Eddie English isnt complaining haha


ha ha. Eddie has a BUNCH of my money. Well, most of it is from my insurance company...but still....


----------



## Try'n Hard

I did a little investigating on this today. To me it looks like 81 acres- less than 2 that are practical for use. 75% on the other side of river with no access. I know the lady that owns it - she’s a sweet widow that inherited it. I’m sure she needs to sell it but it needs to be purchased by the federal government or forever wild or someone who will preserve it. A good price for it would be 225,000 for the 2 acres and give the rest to the government


----------



## sureicanfish

I have no idea what anyone would do with that land, especially after paying that price.


----------

